# 1938 Schwinn Cantilever Autocycle Double Duty front End Original Paint



## happyclark (Sep 16, 2010)

Just found this bike need some parts Dual Seiss Lights a fender Bomb and a crossbar speedo please help me complete this bike  Thank you

www.antiquearchaeology.com


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 16, 2010)

I know of a repop crossbar that might be available


----------



## miss america (Sep 16, 2010)

Welcome to the CABE.  Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 17, 2010)

Mike PM sent in regards to parts 

Mark


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello Mike and welcome to the forum!

Nice find, any Double Duty equipped 
Schwinn Canti is a rare bike!

Finding an original Crossbar, speedo, buttons
and plungers are hard to find because
everyone wants them to complete
their own Super Deluxe Schwinn!

You might find someone with one but
on the other hand finding a "lesser"
quality speedo crossbar equipped Super
Deluxe bike may be the quickest but least
INexpensive option?!
On eBay recently a guy in San Francisco
was selling a Mead Champion Scwhinn
with orig cross bar at 4500 start bid but
make offer was there. I know a crime to 
swap parts off original paint bikes but
sometimes you can sell the rest of the
bike to recoup or offset the price?

Good luck and PLEASE post pics of
your find!!

TheSaint
redondo beach, ca


----------



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2012)

Michael, Hope you get this... I need some assistance with my Muncie cycle motor, I noticed that you had had one. bricycle1956@att.net
Thanks, know you are a busy guy. bri.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Parts*

I saw Dual Seiss Lights (NOS in box), Fender bombs (Schwinn), and Crossbar mounted speedos (Clipper) on Ebay earlier today.  Not sure if they are period correct for what you have, but may be worth searching.  Good luck and happy picking (searching).


----------



## fordsnake (Jun 15, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Michael, Hope you get this... I need some assistance with my Muncie cycle motor, I noticed that you had had one. bricycle1956@att.net
> Thanks, know you are a busy guy. bri.





bikeboy1340 said:


> I saw Dual Seiss Lights (NOS in box), Fender bombs (Schwinn), and Crossbar mounted speedos (Clipper) on Ebay earlier today.  Not sure if they are period correct for what you have, but may be worth searching.  Good luck and happy picking (searching).




It's obvious you guys didn't notice when Wolf posted his request?


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jun 16, 2012)

Way cool bike mike!


----------



## mruiz (Jun 16, 2012)

Mike I don't miss your show. Nice collelection. From Virginia.
 Mitch


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> It's obvious you guys didn't notice when Wolf posted his request?




Hey fordsnake...the jokes on you. I knew exactly when this was posted. I figured it may be the only non-threatning way to contact Michael. Can't really contact him through his site, unless I lie about having an old teens motorcycle I have in an old shed. Facebooks not the answer either. I was hoping he linked new posts to his e-mail account. But I guess you didn't think of that. Don't you feel kind of silly now? Or possibly you are just trying to get your post count up?? Peace and love, bri.


----------



## fordsnake (Jun 16, 2012)

*Never deprive someone of hope; it might be all they have.*



bricycle said:


> I was hoping he linked new posts to his e-mail account. But I guess you didn't think of that. Don't you feel kind of silly now?




Not really! I wasn't the one trying to reach Mr Wolf on this site. If I had...I guess I would have first gone to the CABE"s member's list to see that his last activity was on 09-20-2011, at 8:10 PM...that would have suggested how often he frequents this site and it would have prevented me from casting faith into the wind. But hey, I just don't have your brilliance for sleuthing!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> Not really! I wasn't the one trying to reach Mr Wolf on this site. If I had...I guess I would have first gone to the CABE"s member's list to see that his last activity was on 09-20-2011, at 8:10 PM...that would have suggested how often he frequents this site and it would have prevented me from casting faith into the wind. But hey, I just don't have your brilliance for sleuthing!




I also have faith someone on here may know him personally, and might let Michael know I am attempting to reach him. fordsnake, do you by chance need any pre-war parts? Maybe I could help you out. bri.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 16, 2012)

shoot him a PM he'll get back to you if I find my old phone I have his personal number before he became famous.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> shoot him a PM he'll get back to you if I find my old phone I have his personal number before he became famous.




Yea, here's hoping... I mean, I have faith he will. Thanks Patrick, you Rock!, bri.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 17, 2012)

I tried on several occasions to pm him on the Sears Chief they found for 300 bucks but he never replied. Heck I would have more that tippled his money on that bike. I don't think those guys are really into selling much. The stores seem to be a front just to show off all the cool stuff they find, in the beginning the first store was empty for the first few shows and some stuff showed up on Ebay. Now the stores are full. Good luck bri, maybe if we keep this post open He will feel obligated to answer a few questions?


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 17, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with keeping a thread active IMHO. Anyone trying to reach Mike Wolfe, he posted a phone number on the CABE map. He may not answer but you could leave a message.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> There's nothing wrong with keeping a thread active IMHO. Anyone trying to reach Mike Wolfe, he posted a phone number on the CABE map. He may not answer but you could leave a message.




Thanks s/c. I missed that...so much for my sleuthing......


----------



## catfish (Jan 28, 2015)

Very cool. What does the bike look like now? Did you ever add the parts you were looking for?


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 28, 2015)

This bike was completed using the parts from the Mead that The Saint mentioned in an earlier post.
The Mead came from the now defunct Fabers Cyclery in San Jose, California.
It was then sold off to a fellow Caber, then took a round trip around the country, and then sold to another Caber right here in Southern California.
I've seen the Mead in person, and it is back to being fully equipped and looking better than ever.
The Double Duty Autocycle Deluxe that started this thread is also a thing of magnificence, that can be seen in the gallery of this site.


----------

